# Photoshop Bilder in Word ausdrucken



## hauke1981 (26. Januar 2009)

Hi,
hab in Photoshop Personen freigestellt und dann markiert und die markierung kopiert, dann habe ich die freigestellte Person in Word gezogen. Das funktioniert und zeigt auch das Bild so an wie ich es möchte. Jetzt will ich das ausdrucken und mir zeigts die Bilder nicht an. Hab in den Druckoptionen schon alles eingestellt aber es will mir die Bilder nicht ausdrucken. 

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen wie ich das hinbekomme, dass die Bilder mit ausgedruckt werden

Grüße und danke


----------



## ink (26. Januar 2009)

Hab da mal ne doofe Frage:
Warum druckst du aus Word?
In PS gibt es, so nebenbei erwähnt, diese Option auch...

mfg


----------



## Sierb (26. Januar 2009)

Du kannst es auch einfach erstmal als JPG speichern und dannach reinziehen. Wenn das nicht klappt, ist das ein Word Problem und davon hab ich keine Ahnung^^


----------



## hauke1981 (26. Januar 2009)

@nesk: Ich wollte es in Word machen, da ich das ganze dann nachher auf einem transparenten Papier drucken möchte, kann ich das in PS machen?

@sierb:
eigentlich sind es nachher wenn ich es in Word habe normale Bilddateien. Deswegen versteh ich das irgendwie nicht..


----------



## smileyml (26. Januar 2009)

Photoshop spricht dein Drucker auch nur über den Treiber an, wie Word auch. Daher ist das Meidum egal. Das entsprechende Druckmenu für die Einstellungen des Mediums sollten identisch sein.
Du kannst dir in PS auch ein neues Dokument (strg+n) im DIN-A4 oder anderen Formaten erstellen, um dort dein Bild gut zu platzieren zu können. Wichtig ist dabei auch eine ausreichende dpi-Zahl zu achten. So würde ich 300 dpi als ideal bezeichnen.

Grüße Marco


----------

